# Our new mice! And our first ever mice to with that! XD



## Doveflight (Jul 15, 2012)

Alright, we got our first mice today. I'm not going into any details but the only mice we are able to get are pet store mice so...

Well anyways, we are pretty sure all four are female. We won't be sure i guess until in about a month when either the others are pregnant or not. And no, i can't post pictures of them so.... Yep. At least the pet stores were (what they think anyways) all does.

-----

Pepper: White and Black doe mouse. She is the most friendliest.

Lucky: Whiteish silver doe mouse. She is decently friendly and also is really fat or pregnant.

Midnight: Brownish gray doe mouse. She is pretty scimish and runs from us. (I think she hissed once... if mice can hiss) but she does not attack us.

Spot: Tan doe mouse with a white spot on her head. She is also scared of us but doesnt run away (mostly because she tries to excape). She also has red eyes.

-----

Anyways here are some facts  Spot and Midnight are sisters. It is likely that Pepper and Lucky are sisters too. We got Spot and Midnight at a diffrent store (of less quality) than the other two. All the mice are around the same size but Lucky is bigger (possibly pregnant) and Pepper is second biggest.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

if lucky is pregnant and pepper was in the same tank then she is probably pregnant too, just not so far along. Nice to hear you got the mice you wanted though.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Have fun with your new babies! Is Spot the only one with red eyes?


----------



## Doveflight (Jul 15, 2012)

Yeah i thought about that Betty, but with any luck she is just fat.

Autume: yep, she is the only one with red eyes.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Its really easy to sex mice to be sure. Just search sexing mice in the search bar and you will find pictures! You will want to sex them before its too late because you could end up with back to back pregnancies otherwise which is a bit hard on the does.


----------



## Doveflight (Jul 15, 2012)

Well i know they are all females now, but still not sure if any are pregnant. The pet stores both seperated genders but there is always the case of mis sexing them or seperating them to late.

I guess the only way to know for sure is to count out 23 days.


----------

